# Calling All East Texas Gamers!!!



## Thazmuden (Oct 19, 2006)

The days grow shorter and the nights stretch on seemingly endlessly.  As the wind whistles through the tall piney woods of East Texas, the faint rattle of dice is carried on the breeze...  Nestled in a small clearing sits a small cottage, the smell of dusty tomes smudged with pizza sauce wafting from an inviting doorway.  

I'm looking for a Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 gaming group in the East Texas area.  Specifically, Palestine, but I've been known to travel.


----------

